# Veloviewer geek thread



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

http://veloviewer.com is a new service for getting _really _in depth with your Strava data. I know there's already a Strava thread but I can see the discussion on this amazing new site getting quite detailed so wondered if it might be worth a dedicated thread?

If you haven't used Veloviewer yet it's really very easy:

Visit http://veloviewer.com
Tap in your Strava ID (the string of numbers you see after the last slash when viewing your dashboard)
Hit the 'get new rides' button until your rides have all been imported
Go googly-eyed at the amazing amount of ultra-geek data
Post your revelations in this thread


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

I'm not bragging here, because I really am surprised, but my god I have a lot of top-ten rankings I had no idea I hold!

*New Segments*


1 of 26 - Paper Mill Lane towards Claydon
1 of 22 - Burstall Lane Climb
1 of 9 - Willoughby wobble
1 of 9 - Escape from Chantry
1 of 8 - Industrial injury
1 of 3 - Pointless pithy push
1 of 2 - Short blast
1 of 2 - Back from work
2 of 49 - Bramford Hill Climb
2 of 22 - Milestone Dash
2 of 21 - PoundLane
2 of 21 - quick blast
2 of 15 - Gippeswyk/Birkfield
2 of 14 - The Tractor Draft
2 of 8 - station
2 of 7 - Hurdle Makers Hill
3 of 51 - Ipswich 3 island sprint
3 of 20 - Tractor dash
3 of 18 - Tractor dash
3 of 14 - Boxford hill
4 of 56 - America Hill
4 of 45 - Sproughton Brisk ( Reverse )
4 of 30 - Paper Mill Lane towards Bramford
4 of 19 - Berners St Burn
4 of 14 - Tractor Draft
5 of 98 - Tide Mill Way Climb
5 of 52 - B1113 Beagle Climb
5 of 31 - Woodbridge Road climb
6 of 92 - Whersted Road Sprint
6 of 45 - Derby to Cobham Dash
6 of 38 - Ransomes way rise
6 of 37 - Golf Rush!!!
6 of 31 - Village Climb
6 of 20 - alton water
7 of 57 - Spring Road DH Dash
7 of 57 - Spring Road DH Dash
7 of 46 - Give a pound to Loraine
7 of 45 - Derby road drag strip (1/4 mile sprint)
7 of 44 - Hintlesham cool climb
7 of 31 - Ipwich - Norwich Road Drag
7 of 30 - Princess St Lights sprint
7 of 29 - Bucks Fizzing Dash
7 of 17 - Hel-Bocking Roller
7 of 16 - Airfield to train rush
8 of 56 - Ashbocking 2 witnesham
8 of 40 - Alton back section
8 of 39 - Roundabout 2 Bridge Dash
8 of 28 - Barham church lane
8 of 27 - Alton Water Sprint (South)
8 of 10 - Ipswich School Climb


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

I have over 160 top 10 placings.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I have over 160 top 10 placings.


 
Blimey! I'm guessing most of them are in a city? It would appear that Strava has only just starting taking off around these parts so there aren't as many segments.


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Blimey! I'm guessing most of them are in a city? It would appear that Strava has only just starting taking off around these parts so there aren't as many segments.


Yes, in London. But with a city comes a lot more challengers. With a lot of segments having several hundred competitors.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Yes, in London. But with a city comes a lot more challengers. With a lot of segments having several hundred competitors.


 
That does sound like a lot more fun!


----------



## Asa Post (6 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> http://veloviewer.com is a new service for getting _really _in depth with your Strava data


 
oooh! Much fun 



Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm not bragging here, because I really am surprised, but my god I have a lot of top-ten rankings I had no idea I hold!


 
Sorry to prick your balloon, but have you seen the known issues page?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

Asa Post said:


> Sorry to prick your balloon, but have you seen the known issues page?


 
Ha ha! Doh! It's good enough encouragement for me though


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

Hi, cheers for the thread. Glad you're liking the site. Worth just getting your head around the known issue (http://veloviewer.com/KnownIssues.php) regarding slightly optimistic placings that currently can happen due to a bug at the Strava end of things (which hopefully they will fix at some point). When there are tied placings higher up the leaderboard than yourself then you will get a slightly optimistic placing as Strava aren't counting the extra tied people in working out your placing. e.g. on a segment that has 3 people tied in 1st place on 50 seconds and you are in 4th place at 51 seconds, VeloViewer will show you are in 2nd place as that is what Strava's api tells me but when you look at the leaderboard in Strava it'll show 4th. When Strava fix their API then you'll notice your placings on these (often short) segments falling all of a sudden but it might not be for a while.
Obviously that doesn't affect your KOMs, those are all accurate!
Bear that in mind and enjoy the stats!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

Ben, if this forum had a karma / kudos function I'd click you a million times


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2012)

Wouldn't work with IE, but fine on Firefox.

Mine from 5 'practice' rides with rucksack on plus the Manc 100:


4 of 429 - Over Road descent
4 of 23 - A653 under bridge
6 of 28 - Speed Camera Alley
6 of 26 - Royd Ln Climb
7 of 554 - Ashley Road Tatton Straight
7 of 402 - Burrows Hill - Up
9 of 581 - Tabley Road
9 of 550 - Park Road Downhill Dash
9 of 97 - Woodkirk burst
9 of 16 - Old Bank Road climb
10 of 100 - the three acres
10 of 95 - shaw cross to the Babes
10 of 48 - Cross Flatts to Tommy Wass
10 of 41 - UP TO TINGLEY ROUNDABOUT
I'll get better - and update it!


----------



## tadpole (6 Sep 2012)

I just wish I could update.


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

Update not working for you? What's your strava id?

... update, hang on... "Tadpole" that rings a bell. going through emails...


----------



## tadpole (6 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Update not working for you? What's your strava id?
> 
> ... update, hang on... "Tadpole" that rings a bell. going through emails...


Yes that is me 212031 still will not update even after you put on the first 25


----------



## mattobrien (6 Sep 2012)

The only stats I am interested in seeing are the segments where I feature above Andrew on


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

tadpole said:


> Yes that is me 212031 still will not update even after you put on the first 25


You're not pressing the button right ;-) Just pressed it twice and you're now up to 75 (must admit, the first time it said it had saved n rides, m segmenst etc. but obviously didn't commit them as it still said 25).

Try it again and see how it goes. What browser/Operating system are you using? I tend to use Chrome.


----------



## tadpole (6 Sep 2012)

Ok I've pressed the button Marked “get new rides 25 at a time” at 1505 it is now 1516 and although the blue line moved to roughly 25% of the strip, it’s not moved since. 
Win xp2003 service pack 3 with updates IE8


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Ben-you'll be a miwionaire mah san soon, when Garmin buy your site.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I have over 160 top 10 placings.


 
Gah-157


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Ystuff


 
Would it be possible to have a summation of percentiles, like you have done with graphical representation of KoM placings?

e.g split by 10 percentage points?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

How do i see other people's stats like in Stavaviewer?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

mattobrien said:


> The only stats I am interested in seeing are the segments where I feature above Andrew on


 
Plenty of those!


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

tadpole said:


> Ok I've pressed the button Marked “get new rides 25 at a time” at 1505 it is now 1516 and although the blue line moved to roughly 25% of the strip, it’s not moved since.
> Win xp2003 service pack 3 with updates IE8


sent you an email. worked fine for me in IE9 on Win7. All your rides are uploaded. Maybe time to update your software ;-)?


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Would it be possible to have a summation of percentiles, like you have done with graphical representation of KoM placings?
> 
> e.g split by 10 percentage points?


you love those percentiles don't ya! I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> How do i see other people's stats like in Stavaviewer?


That's one thing Strava want to limit (or more correctly stop) on 3rd party sites, and you can understand why. If another athlete is happy to make their data publicly available then fair enough but by default it needs to be hidden.
When Strava get there new Facebook/Twitter/Google styled "authorise this app" authentication sorted then I'm going to restrict VeloViewer so you must authenticate yourself against Strava to make sure you aren't getting someone else's data. Once authenticated you'll be given the choice to anyone to look at your data (so you can share your url on here/twitter etc.) which will also mean that also anyone can go in and press your update buttons too! But I also have to give the option for people to upload their data to the site and choose not to allow anyone else to view it. This will means that potentially those users weill need to authenticate themselves each time they visit veloviewer unless I can implement some kind of secure "remember me" type thang.
As it stands now, you can share say your segment list URL with anyone.
I must ask you at this time to respect other people's data and not upload their data without their express permission. Until I get the authentication in place (once Strava have it sorted) then it's just on a trust basis. Obviously once the authentication is in place you'll no longer be able to see the other persons data unless they've logged in and checked the necessary box.
That all make sense? Part of the conditions of using the Strava API's.


----------



## tadpole (6 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> sent you an email. worked fine for me in IE9 on Win7. All your rides are uploaded. Maybe time to update your software ;-)?


 Love to but I work for a IT tech/phone company so my company don't belive in giving us the new stuff.


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

tadpole said:


> Love to but I work for a IT tech/phone company so my company don't belive in giving us the new stuff.


Typical! It should all work from your phone too (including all the update stuff). Tested it on iPhone/Pad, Windows Phone 7 and Android. Only limitation I've found so far is the Google graphs don't work on Android (unless your V4+). There is a phone specific view of segment and ride lists too. All those stats in your pocket!


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Would it be possible to have a summation of percentiles, like you have done with graphical representation of KoM placings?
> 
> e.g split by 10 percentage points?


Boom! added a graph of your percentile distribution (in the Segment List's "Stats" expander thingy) e.g.: http://veloviewer.com/AthleteSegments.php?athleteId=306128
Is that what you were after? Useful?


----------



## Asa Post (6 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ha ha! Doh! It's good enough encouragement for me though


Thinking about it, if you word your claim carefully you can benefit from this.

"I've posted the 9th fastest time" sounds so much better than "I'm 214th", yet both statements are true


----------



## MrJamie (6 Sep 2012)

That sites rather good, given Stravas own limited front end... Good job Ben 

Since you know your way around the Strava API, is there any possibility of making some kind of Strava Stats image for forum signatures - I think it would prove rather popular and could get you a lot of traffic if thats a positive. Similar to the Xbox Live gamertag things or xFire gamer stats, even if it only periodically rather than live updated a users "Tag".


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Gah-157


 
How do you find out quickly how many top 10's you have, without counting down row-by-row on the segments table? I must be missing something obvious here...


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> How do you find out quickly how many top 10's you have, without counting down row-by-row on the segments table? I must be missing something obvious here...


 
Look at the top-there's a graph. Hover over each bar to get the placing and number.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Boom! added a graph of your percentile distribution (in the Segment List's "Stats" expander thingy) e.g.: http://veloviewer.com/AthleteSegments.php?athleteId=306128
> Is that what you were after? Useful?


 
Excellent Ben.

This is probably the quickest and dirtiest way to get a broad handle of one's abilility/improvements. The greater the slope down from the right, the better.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2012)

Just uploading my rides now so I can see what you're all talking about


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Sep 2012)

I have no idea of my slope is good or bad and still don't get the easy way to count 1-10 placings... I think I'm just a bit of a thicko  
Anyway here are my graphs. No idea what they mean, though!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Hover over the graphs and you can see the count of each bar.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Sep 2012)

Yeah, I get that but how did you know the figure for all top 10's? Did you hover over each one and add them up manually?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Yeah, I get that but how did you know the figure for all top 10's? Did you hover over each one and add them up manually?


 
Yes! all of 30s


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Sep 2012)

Thanks - just assumed there was an instant stat that I was missing, as eluded to previously...


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2012)

Shouldn't this be in the 'geeks' forum?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

You uploaded your rides yet Potsy. Are your graphs back end loaded?


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> That sites rather good, given Stravas own limited front end... Good job Ben
> 
> Since you know your way around the Strava API, is there any possibility of making some kind of Strava Stats image for forum signatures - I think it would prove rather popular and could get you a lot of traffic if thats a positive. Similar to the Xbox Live gamertag things or xFire gamer stats, even if it only periodically rather than live updated a users "Tag".


Not done anything like that before but always like to try out new stuff! I'll investigate and report back.


----------



## Ben Lowe (7 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Thanks - just assumed there was an instant stat that I was missing, as eluded to previously...


Just added a Cumulative view option on both of those segment "Stats" graphs. In that view if you hover the mouse over the 10th position you'll be shown the count of segments that you are placing 1-10. Obviously you can then do that at any position along the graph to know how many segments you have up to that position. Does that make it easier?


----------



## 400bhp (7 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Just added a Cumulative view option on both of those segment "Stats" graphs. In that view if you hover the mouse over the 10th position you'll be shown the count of segments that you are placing 1-10. Obviously you can then do that at any position along the graph to know how many segments you have up to that position. Does that make it easier?


 
21% of my segment placings are in the top 10%.

I'm in the top half for 79% of segments done.

Something I will continue to review in future.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Just added a Cumulative view option on both of those segment "Stats" graphs. In that view if you hover the mouse over the 10th position you'll be shown the count of segments that you are placing 1-10. Obviously you can then do that at any position along the graph to know how many segments you have up to that position. Does that make it easier?


 
Yep - thanks!


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2012)

What does it mean?


----------



## Ben Lowe (7 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> What does it mean?
> View attachment 12413


http://stattrek.com/statistics/charts/cumulative-plot.aspx So, if in the top chart you hover your mouse over the 50th column it will tell you how many segments you placed 50th *or below* on. In the "Absolute" chart, hovering over the 50th column tells you how many segments you are exactly 50th position on. Same applies for the percentile charts but you then also need to understand what is meant by percentiles too!


----------



## mancaus (7 Sep 2012)

I'm loving all this stuff Ben - thanks for the effort you've put in.

Now, back to work on improving my stats...


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2012)

Can't update mine at work - will try the home PC as this keeps falling over !


----------



## Ben Lowe (7 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> That sites rather good, given Stravas own limited front end... Good job Ben
> 
> Since you know your way around the Strava API, is there any possibility of making some kind of Strava Stats image for forum signatures - I think it would prove rather popular and could get you a lot of traffic if thats a positive. Similar to the Xbox Live gamertag things or xFire gamer stats, even if it only periodically rather than live updated a users "Tag".


Is this the kind of thing you mean (see my sig)?
If you are on veloviewer you can have yours using the following image url (replacing the number with your own id, "units" can be "I" for imperial or "M" for metric): http://veloviewer.com/SigImage.php?athleteId=306128&unit=I
Any suggestions for changes?


----------



## MrJamie (7 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Is this the kind of thing you mean (see my sig)?
> If you are on veloviewer you can have yours using the following image url (replacing the number with your own id, "units" can be "I" for imperial or "M" for metric): http://veloviewer.com/SigImage.php?athleteId=306128&unit=I
> Any suggestions for changes?


Yes! Just like that 

I think a distance "This Week: xxx km" would be very nice, maybe the 5/10 minute power ratings if theyre available through the API. Im sure there will be no shortage of suggestions from others though


----------



## Ben Lowe (7 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Yes! Just like that
> 
> I think a distance "This Week: xxx km" would be very nice, maybe the 5/10 minute power ratings if theyre available through the API. Im sure there will be no shortage of suggestions from others though


Added a tab to the veloviewer athlete pages to get the url for your own image. I'll let people debate what data they want to see on this thread and go with the majority (or potentially allow some options like the units I currently have if it is easy to implement).


----------



## MrJamie (7 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Added a tab to the veloviewer athlete pages to get the url for your own image. I'll let people debate what data they want to see on this thread and go with the majority (or potentially allow some options like the units I currently have if it is easy to implement).


 Seems to work well 
My chart makes me look a bit better than I am, as most segments here only have 10-40 riders, but I dont mind.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Sep 2012)

Ben - care to give some background about yourself?

I can then say I was there at the beginning


----------



## 400bhp (7 Sep 2012)

see my sig - thingy isn't working?


----------



## Asa Post (7 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> see my sig - thingy isn't working?


It looks like you just copied the text. You need to insert it as an image.


----------



## Ben Lowe (7 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Ben - care to give some background about yourself?
> 
> I can then say I was there at the beginning


errr, what do you wanna know? Cycling history? Geek/work history?

I'm guessing you'll want to show a percentile graph rather than the position graph on your signature?


----------



## Ben Lowe (7 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> see my sig - thingy isn't working?


I've put a bunch more help on the Signature tab on the site. Lots of code you can just copy and paste (if you know what buttons to press on the sig editor). That top right button of cyclechat's sig editor that goes into BB code editing is the easiest, just copy and paste the personalised BB code on your page in veloviewer.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Sep 2012)

The new segment function is excellent - my mind is boggled!


----------



## henrik (8 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The new segment function is excellent - my mind is boggled!



Great with the new site. Notice that several non existing segments pop up on the discover new segments button.

What about adding functionality to sort segment list ordered by distance to current GPS location. To find to closest segments to hunt for KOMs.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> errr, what do you wanna know? Cycling history? Geek/work history?
> 
> I'm guessing you'll want to show a percentile graph rather than the position graph on your signature?


 
I guessed you were at Uni.

Yeah, percentile probably. Just get the damn thing working first.


----------



## SportMonkey (8 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> sent you an email. worked fine for me in IE9 on Win7. All your rides are uploaded. Maybe time to update your software ;-)?


 
No, no and no. Bad web developer. Your poor coding is no excuse to tell someone to upgrade. IE 8 still has good market share, so I'd advise fixing your code. That said Strava doesn't work on the LNBs of Camino.


----------



## DaveL (8 Sep 2012)

Hi Ben, can't get the sig working on bikeradar, as img has been disabled. Is there a way around this to get the sig working on there?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ben Lowe (8 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> No, no and no. Bad web developer. Your poor coding is no excuse to tell someone to upgrade. IE 8 still has good market share, so I'd advise fixing your code. That said Strava doesn't work on the LNBs of Camino.


haha, it was a joke by the way! But just so you know, I'm not really a web developer, this is the first website I've built since about 2002. At the moment I'm playing the percentages with my prioritisations and putting my limited time into fixes and features for the majority rather than trying to cater for minorities (3% of users of veloviewer are on IE8). However I do promise check it out if I can set up a test environment at some point. That code is only a couple of weeks old and I'm afraid these things take time!


----------



## Ben Lowe (8 Sep 2012)

DaveL said:


> Hi Ben, can't get the sig working on bikeradar, as img has been disabled. Is there a way around this to get the sig working on there?


Hi Dave, I can't see a signature option on BikeRadar where you could have this kind of thing. Where in the "user control panel" would you expect to be able to add it?


----------



## Ben Lowe (8 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> I guessed you were at Uni.
> 
> Yeah, percentile probably. Just get the damn thing working first.


(I see you got the damn thing working!)
I wish, was at Sheffield Hallam Uni the 1st year it was a Uni (which should date me fairly well).
Building VeloViewer was really just a means to an end for me: getting me up-to-speed with cross-platform (although mainly phone/tablet device) html based development. Trying out things I haven't done before (like Henrik's suggestion above for "closest segments to where I am now" and the dynamic signature image) are likely to leapfrog less interesting fixes/features. If other people find what I've done useful then that's a bonus!


----------



## Ben Lowe (8 Sep 2012)

henrik said:


> Great with the new site. Notice that several non existing segments pop up on the discover new segments button.
> 
> What about adding functionality to sort segment list ordered by distance to current GPS location. To find to closest segments to hunt for KOMs.


Hi Henrik! Check out the known issues page about the "non existing segments". Is that what you mean or do you mean the message at the end of the discover new segments process says segments have been added when none then appear?
Liking that nearest to current location ordering idea. Should work on modern desktop browsers too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> (I see you got the damn thing working!)
> I wish, was at Sheffield Hallam Uni the 1st year it was a Uni (which should date me fairly well).
> Building VeloViewer was really just a means to an end for me: getting me up-to-speed with cross-platform (although mainly phone/tablet device) html based development. Trying out things I haven't done before (like Henrik's suggestion above for "closest segments to where I am now" and the dynamic signature image) are likely to leapfrog less interesting fixes/features. If other people find what I've done useful then that's a bonus!




I was in the year above you.1st year Sheffield City Poly 2nd year Sheffield Hallam Uni. Mind you most of it is a drunken blur. Lol


----------



## SportMonkey (9 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> haha, it was a joke by the way! But just so you know, I'm not really a web developer, this is the first website I've built since about 2002. At the moment I'm playing the percentages with my prioritisations and putting my limited time into fixes and features for the majority rather than trying to cater for minorities (3% of users of veloviewer are on IE8). However I do promise check it out if I can set up a test environment at some point. That code is only a couple of weeks old and I'm afraid these things take time!


 
PM me on here if you have anything you're scratching your head on. I'm happy to lend you a little of my time.


----------



## DaveL (9 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> Hi Dave, I can't see a signature option on BikeRadar where you could have this kind of thing. Where in the "user control panel" would you expect to be able to add it?



You can apply a signature, but only in text form, as img is switched off ( I don't think you can turn it on ) There is a BB code option, but again because it has img in it, it doesn't work.

It was just a thought 

Dave


----------



## 4F (10 Sep 2012)

Ooo nice


----------



## Ben Lowe (13 Sep 2012)

A few more options on the signature image now so you can choose between a 1, 2 or 3 line image and choose which data you want to display. I'll add more options in the coming weeks. Takes up a bit less space now (if you want/need it too). Just visit your signature tab on the site and you should work it out easy enough.
Ben


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

I'm just dropping a huge thank you to you Ben.

Stats are fabulous things. Stats shoe horned into understandable, and attractive graphs make me reach for the baby oil and tissues.

Good job sir.


----------



## Lyrical (15 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> No, no and no. Bad web developer. Your poor coding is no excuse to tell someone to upgrade. IE 8 still has good market share, so I'd advise fixing your code. That said Strava doesn't work on the LNBs of Camino.


 
It really depends on your target audience. There's very few reasons why you're still using IE8. Even Google Apps is dropping support for XP/IE8.

I'm sure Ben will be able to tell if IE8 support is worthwhile after some extended time with Google Analytics ;P (3%? I'd say most likely not worth building it to be perfect, maybe just looking "ok")

But calling him a bad developer because he hasn't built in IE8 support is just lol.

@Ben, sweet job so far.


----------



## SportMonkey (15 Sep 2012)

Lyrical said:


> It really depends on your target audience. There's very few reasons why you're still using IE8. Even Google Apps is dropping support for XP/IE8.
> 
> I'm sure Ben will be able to tell if IE8 support is worthwhile after some extended time with Google Analytics ;P (3%? I'd say most likely not worth building it to be perfect, maybe just looking "ok")
> 
> ...


 
You probably missed the humour in that. I said "bad web developer" too, you'll anger most developers by suggesting they're the same breed.

And the Google Analytics value is always forcibly lowered by the lack of support of a browser. Current percentages: http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-monthly-201209-201209-bar


----------



## MrJamie (16 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> A few more options on the signature image now so you can choose between a 1, 2 or 3 line image and choose which data you want to display. I'll add more options in the coming weeks. Takes up a bit less space now (if you want/need it too). Just visit your signature tab on the site and you should work it out easy enough.
> Ben


I was wondering if it would be worthwhile to "encode" the AthleteID in the signature url, to prevent the less tech savvy unwittingly linking their profile/rides/location. Probably pointless as people should have set up their profile/security appropriately but I thought id throw it out there  Also, 5/10 minute power might be good stats for a sig if you can pull them. Thanks as always.


----------



## mattobrien (17 Sep 2012)

I'm off to see if I can improve my signature. I don't often just go segment hunting, but if I am going to be wearing them as a badge, I ought to improve...


----------



## MichaelO (17 Sep 2012)

I'm liking this a lot


----------



## Ben Lowe (17 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> "encode" the AthleteID in the signature url


A few clicks on Strava and you've got anyone's id if you really want it. Hopefully they have set up their required privacy settings on Strava then they should be ok. When the V3 api comes out in the new year then the veloview data can be locked down so no one else can see it (if you want it to be), as it stands at the moment, only add your data to veloviewer if you don't mind people finding it (no maps on there or anything though), and be aware that all the data I'm showing is publicly available anyway (if you know how to get it).


MrJamie said:


> 5/10 minute power might be good stats for a sig if you can pull them.


I'll see what the new V3 API's offer up. I'll provide everything I can get hold of and anything else I can work out from it!


----------

